# Harper Lee's novel



## Warrigal (Jul 11, 2015)

This "new" novel "_Go Set a Watchman_" was actually written before "_To Kill a Mocking Bird_" but Lee chose not to publish until now.

You can read (or listen to) the first chapter here: http://www.theguardian.com/books/ng...d-the-first-chapter?google_editors_picks=true


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 11, 2015)

Thanks Warri, a very interesting find!

[video]http://www.today.com/news/story-behind-harper-lees-new-novel-go-set-watchman-t31011[/video]


----------



## Josiah (Jul 11, 2015)

People who viewed Atticus Finch as  a role model for his children, Scout and Jem — their North Star, their hero, the most potent moral force in their lives. In “Watchman,” he becomes the source of grievous pain and disillusionment for the 26-year-old Scout (or Jean Louise, as she’s now known).

Quite a switcheroo, but maybe more like real life.

New York Times review

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/07/11/b...watchman-gives-atticus-finch-a-dark-side.html


----------



## Falcon (Jul 11, 2015)

I'm a Smithsonian mag subscriber and they had the whole story on Harper Lee and the new book.

Found it fascinating.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 11, 2015)

hmmm

I’ve been reading a lot about this novel and some backlash. Harper Lee’s editor was very smart when she told her to rework her manuscript and…voila’…we got “To Kill a Mockingbird”. A once in a lifetime achievement.

But I doubt I'll read “Go Set a Watchman”. Just doesn't interest me.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 11, 2015)

I'll wait till it's published then grab it.  I like chapter one.


----------



## jujube (Jul 12, 2015)

Wow....I'm really looking forward to the novel.  _To Kill a Mockingbird_ was a major literary influence to me.


----------



## Kitties (Jul 16, 2015)

I'm interested in reading it. I may wait for the paperback version or hope for a thrift shop find eventually. I have plenty to read right now and not enough time to read.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 16, 2015)

I'll have my copy Tue from Amazon.


----------



## Underock1 (Jul 17, 2015)

I've been watching a documentary about a high school play of "Mockingbird", and the impact of it on the student actors.
In the course of the documentary, they went into various aspects of the book and author and the circumstances around its writing. Excellent documentary. I learned a lot. Very moving. Its amazing the span of character among us humans. Cruel, heartless, compassionate or heroic, what ever else we are, you can't say we aren't interesting.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 17, 2015)

I've never read the book but I always find the movie incredibly moving every time I watch it.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 17, 2015)

I'm not going to read it. I haven't heard good reviews and I prefer to keep Atticus on a pedastal.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 17, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I'm not going to read it. I haven't heard good reviews and I prefer to keep Atticus on a pedastal.



I think I'm with you on that one AC. Not putting it on my reading list because of the reviews.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 17, 2015)

Reviews are only one mans opinion.  I'll read it and decide for myself.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 17, 2015)

I've heard 3 or 4 reviews but give us your review when you finish, Jim.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 17, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I've heard 3 or 4 reviews but give us your review when you finish, Jim.



Annie, here are a few best sellers that got bad reviews:

*Wuthering Heights by Emily Bron**të*
 “I began reading–“though you mayn’t believe it,” to quote Lewis  Carroll’s Mock Turtle–at the age of 1 and 9 months. Since then I have  read literally thousands of books. And of them all, “Wuthering Heights”  is my least favorite. The characters are so unpleasant and cruel to each  other that reading the book is a seemingly endless nightmare.”
*1984 by George Orwell*
 “Only read this if you like getting depressed. This is a good example  of the fact that pessimistic and shocking books often receive rave  criticism while dynamically optimistic books are dubbed “unrealistic”…  NO further comment.”
*The Woman’s Room by Marilyn French*
 “The worst book ever written. The most insulting and boring book ever  written. It is a biting social commentary on men-women relations that  is so one-sided and vulgar that most readers do not take seriously.  Don’t ask me how it ended because I couldn’t stand the torture of the  book.
_*Anne of Green Gables *_*by Lucy Maud Montgomery*
 “Here is what most people and fans don’t know about the author:
 Lucy Maud Montgomery was into the occult and worshipped nature. She  taught girls how to make a “table rap” or to call up an evil spirit, and  she introduced the Ouija board to the young fry of Cavendish. I believe  that her books are “blessed” by an evil force, which is part of the  reason that they (her books) have millions of fans. Lucy Maud’s ungodly  beliefs appear often in her writings.
 God opened my eyes to the bad influence of Anne Shirley and her author, and also to all the wrongs in L. M. Montgomery’s books.”
_*Goodnight Moon *_*by Margaret Wise Brown*
 “We were given this books as a gift. I really dislike it–there seems  to be an upleasant undertone: “bowl full of mush”, “goodnight nobody”. I  find the illustrations equally unpleasant (or maybe that’s why I find  the book unpleasant). I recycled it.”
_*Tale of Two Cities *_*by Charles Dickens*
 “I feel this could have been a better book had he not been paid for  its length. It takes him too long to say simple things. If you hated Old  Man and the Sea, you too will hate this.”
 Bangers and mash, Mr. Dickens?
 Pint of ale?


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 17, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Annie, here are a few best sellers that got bad reviews:
> 
> *Wuthering Heights by Emily Bron**të*
> “I began reading–“though you mayn’t believe it,” to quote Lewis  Carroll’s Mock Turtle–at the age of 1 and 9 months. Since then I have  read literally thousands of books. And of them all, “Wuthering Heights”  is my least favorite. The characters are so unpleasant and cruel to each  other that reading the book is a seemingly endless nightmare.”
> ...



Ack!!  Outrageous!


----------



## Lon (Jul 17, 2015)

All this bruha about Harper Lee's novel got me interested in re watching To Kill A Mockingbird so I am now watching it on Amazon Prime. Haven't seen it since it first came out. I will download her new novel via Kindle and compare for my self.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 17, 2015)

Lon said:


> All this bruha about Harper Lee's novel got me interested in re watching To Kill A Mockingbird so I am now watching it on Amazon Prime. Haven't seen it since it first came out. I will download her new novel via Kindle and compare for my self.



I can't even guess the number of times I watched that film.  Watched it on a flight again last year.


----------



## Lon (Jul 17, 2015)

Just finished watching To" Kill A Mockingbird" I forgot how good that film was. Peck was always one of my favorites.

I will start the new book "Go Set A Watchman" before bed tonight.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 17, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I can't even guess the number of times I watched that film.  Watched it on a flight again last year.



Greg Peck was outstanding.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 19, 2015)

I read an interview with Mary Badham/Scout (Katie Couric interviewed her).  Something about it kinda bothered me.  When asked about Atticus’ racism in “Go Set a Watchman”, Mary said “Well, the way he felt was the way a lot of people felt back then”.  She said those who didn’t “toe the line” and go along with prejudiced attitudes paid a price.

Yeah, Mary, we know that.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 19, 2015)

I believe some of the overt racism of that era and locale still exists but is now covert.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 19, 2015)

Lon said:


> Just finished watching To" Kill A Mockingbird" I forgot how good that film was. Peck was always one of my favorites.
> 
> I will start the new book "Go Set A Watchman" before bed tonight.



Everybody wanted Gregory Peck for their dad!

I read about his personal life and he was really an amazing man.  Always on the right side.  He said it was extremely difficult for him to play a Nazi as it was to difficult to put himself into character as such an evil person.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 19, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Greg Peck was outstanding.



That he was!


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 19, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I believe some of the overt racism of that era and locale still exists but is now covert.



Not so covert any more it appears.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 20, 2015)

Just got my copy....I'm excited to see what it's all about.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 20, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Just got my copy....I'm excited to see what it's all about.



I'm interested to see what you think of it.


----------



## Lon (Jul 20, 2015)

I downloaded the new book to my IPad via Amazon Kindle and have just finished Chapter 1 last night. I have to force my self to continue because it hasn't grabbed me yet.


----------



## Shirley (Jul 20, 2015)

I got my copy today. I have read the first chapter. I'm hooked. Ms. Lee is a gifted story teller. I may not like what she wrote but I will defend to the death her way of telling it.


----------



## Cookie (Jul 20, 2015)

I'm giving it a pass too.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 23, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I'm not going to read it. I haven't heard good reviews and I prefer to keep Atticus on a pedastal.



I agree with you.  I won't be reading it either.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 23, 2015)

I am slowly cruising through it.  Chapter three.  So far, good.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 25, 2015)

This novel sold 1.1 million copies week one.  I still haven't sat down and seriously got into it though I have read chapter 1,2 and three.  Ok so far but not close to "To kill a mockingbird".


----------



## oakapple (Jul 25, 2015)

So perhaps the editor knew a thing or two?


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 23, 2015)

Okay!  Just finished it.  First the "Watchman" referred to in the name of the book means a persons conscience in this case.  This story is a fight for understanding by a young woman who returned to her roots in the deep south to find she had been misunderstanding those immediately around her as it relates to race.  It is, IMO, well written and it held my attention.. I won't spoil it for those who might read it but let's just say things are not always as they appear.  If you can get it at the library, it is probably smarter than purchasing it as it not a book you'll want to re-consult over the years.  Well worth the read however.


----------

